# Externe Festplatte nur als root verwendbar

## alex00

Habe eine 160GB USB Festplatte am PC angehängt und diese mittels QTParted mit ext3 formatiert. Wenn ich sie nun unter KDE in betrieb nehme kann ich sie auch mounten, aber ich kann keine Verzeichnisse darauf installieren, weil er mir immer sagt dass es eine Zugriffsverletzung gibt. Wie kann ich als normaler Benutzer auf das Ding zugreifen.

Danke für jeden Tipp.

----------

## Finswimmer

Wie mountest du sie?

Du brauchst user,rw in den Mount Optionen.

Tobi

----------

## alex00

Das habe ich in fstab eingetragen. Habe nur auch das Problem, das die HD einmal als 

scd und dann wieder als sdd angesprochen wird.

----------

## alex00

Habe folgende Zeile in der fstab:

/dev/sdd1		/mnt/hdc	auto		rw,user,noauto	0 0

----------

## schachti

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Habe eine 160GB USB Festplatte am PC angehängt und diese mittels QTParted mit ext3 formatiert. Wenn ich sie nun unter KDE in betrieb nehme kann ich sie auch mounten, aber ich kann keine Verzeichnisse darauf installieren, weil er mir immer sagt dass es eine Zugriffsverletzung gibt. Wie kann ich als normaler Benutzer auf das Ding zugreifen.

 

Stimmen die Zugriffsrechte? Da das Ding ext3 formatiert ist, mußt Du einfach Deinem User die entsprechenden Rechte einmal gewähren.

----------

## alex00

Blöde Frage aber wie überprüfe ich das? HAbe ich das Problem wenn ich das Ding mit FAR32 formatiere nicht? Wie kann ich fat32 formatieren?

----------

## Finswimmer

mkfs.vfat

Und nein, du hast dann keine Probleme, da Fat keine Rechte hat.

Tobi

----------

## alex00

Ok danke so gehts.

----------

## schachti

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Blöde Frage aber wie überprüfe ich das?

 

```
ls -la /mountpoint
```

und schauen, ob Dein User owner ist. Falls nicht:

```

chown deinuser /mountpoint

```

(evtl. noch mit Parameter -R).

----------

## spx

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Das habe ich in fstab eingetragen. Habe nur auch das Problem, das die HD einmal als 
> 
> scd und dann wieder als sdd angesprochen wird.

 

Wenn Du udev verwendest, könntest Du eine Regel erstellen, die der HD immer eine bestimmte Bezeichnung zuweist.

hier noch ein Link:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Udev_Rules#Key

----------

## l3u

Als root:

```
mount [festplatte]

cd [mountpoint]

chown root:users .

chmod 0775 .
```

dat war's. Dann funktioniert sie auch auf anderen Systemen, weil's "root" als User und "users" als Gruppe immer gibt. Ansonsten nervt's u. U. rum.

----------

## musv

 *spx wrote:*   

> Wenn Du udev verwendest, könntest Du eine Regel erstellen, die der HD immer eine bestimmte Bezeichnung zuweist.

 

Geht noch einfacher:

http://sidux.com/PNphpBB2-viewtopic-t-2568.html

Nimm einfach die UUID. Die kannst du sowohl in der fstab als auch im Grub verwenden. Sieht zwar komisch aus, ist aber weniger Arbeit als udev-Regeln schreiben.

----------

## schachti

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Als root:
> 
> ```
> mount [festplatte]
> 
> ...

 

Da sie aber unter Umständen nicht die gleiche UID bzw. GID haben, klappt's unter Umständen doch nicht.

----------

